# pci-e lat timer? O_O



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

i have a xfx 750i mobo and a xfx radeon HD 5670 gfx card. the current setting on my pci-e timer is 64 set in the bios, can i change that to something higher? will it help preformance on my gfx card? im kinda confused by it lol so any helpw ould be greatly thanked


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

set to 128mhz


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

Got a question about that also.  Would it overclock the PCI-E 1X and PCI-E 16X the same clock if I modify it in the bios? Would it be useful for my PCI-E 1X tv-tuner card ?


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

PCI latency timers are a method to allow PCI bus-mastering devices to share the PCI bus so that PCI devices won't use such a large portion of the available PCI bus bandwidth that other devices aren't able to get needed work done. 

If you have problems with your audio (usually onboard) clicking (while overclocking especially) then setting PCI latency timings to a more mid-range can help set the PCI bus fairly and allow for concurrent requests to be handled in que, giving the audio a better chance to respond to the signal reqeust and hence data delivery. 

Hence the audio and other PCI bus issues that can be problematic, and especially so in an overclocked system which can often be attributed to the PCI latency settings.

If the Latency Timer is set too low, then PCI devices will interrupt their transfers unnecessarily often which will effect performance. If it's set too high, devices that require frequent bus access may overflow their buffers and lose data. This is where you will hear crackles in sound and dropped packets in Lan data transfers or web access


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Got a question about that also.  Would it overclock the PCI-E 1X and PCI-E 16X the same clock if I modify it in the bios? Would it be useful for my PCI-E 1X tv-tuner card ?



it auto set it self


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> set to 128mhz



did that now i got smooth constant 60fps in mw2!


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 9, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> PCI latency timers are a method to allow PCI bus-mastering devices to share the PCI bus so that PCI devices won't use such a large portion of the available PCI bus bandwidth that other devices aren't able to get needed work done.
> 
> If you have problems with your audio (usually onboard) clicking (while overclocking especially) then setting PCI latency timings to a more mid-range can help set the PCI bus fairly and allow for concurrent requests to be handled in que, giving the audio a better chance to respond to the signal reqeust and hence data delivery.
> 
> ...



Finally someone who understands...

If you wish to check your latency you can use this dpc latency checker.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Finally someone who understands...
> 
> If you wish to check your latency you can use this dpc latency checker.


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

i dont understand what the chart is for lol


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

thank overclock.net   for there info


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> i dont understand what the chart is for lol


  The bar graph shows the Current Latency value over time. Each bar represents the maximum DPC latency occurred within one second. The most recent value is shown as the right-most bar. Every second, bars are scrolled from right to left and a new bar is added at the right-hand side.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

look at the pdf file


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 9, 2010)

Are you talking about the chart at the linked site?
The chart in the dpc latency checker gives you an idea if you have a device, usually on the pci bus that is stealing or hogging the bus and not releasing the bus resources to any other device that signals it needs access.

For instance, say you video card needs to sent some data across the bus, but the audio card is saying not yet, well the video card has to do something so, it either dumps it or releases the oldest... boom, dropout and stutter. But, your sound was smooth, because audio hog had his time.

Could be reversed and you would get audio stutter and drops.

Editsegalaw19800> yeah, that would be easier, but I was already typing...slowly.


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Are you talking about the chart at the linked site?
> The chart in the dpc latency checker gives you an idea if you have a device, usually on the pci bus that is stealing or hogging the bus and not releasing the bus resources to any other device that signals it needs access.
> 
> For instance, say you video card needs to sent some data across the bus, but the audio card is saying not yet, well the video card has to do something so, it either dumps it or releases the oldest... boom, dropout and stutter. But, your sound was smooth, because audio hog had his time.
> ...



ahhh i get it lol thanks


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Are you talking about the chart at the linked site?
> The chart in the dpc latency checker gives you an idea if you have a device, usually on the pci bus that is stealing or hogging the bus and not releasing the bus resources to any other device that signals it needs access.
> 
> For instance, say you video card needs to sent some data across the bus, but the audio card is saying not yet, well the video card has to do something so, it either dumps it or releases the oldest... boom, dropout and stutter. But, your sound was smooth, because audio hog had his time.
> ...



Its like if youre in urgent need of toilet use because youre going to vomit after drinking too much but theres already someone in the bathroom telling you  "Wait it wont be long!" 
Then you end up droping it in front of the door


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Its like if youre in urgent need of toilet use because youre going to vomit after drinking too much but theres already someone in the bathroom telling you  "Wait it wont be long!"
> Then you end up droping it in front of the door



ROFL! omg thats a good one!!


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Its like if youre in urgent need of toilet use because youre going to vomit after drinking too much but theres already someone in the bathroom telling you  "Wait it wont be long!"
> Then you end up droping it in front of the door


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Its like if youre in urgent need of toilet use because youre going to vomit after drinking too much but theres already someone in the bathroom telling you  "Wait it wont be long!"
> Then you end up droping it in front of the door



Don"t laugh, but that was going to be the analogy I was going to use.


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

i have one more question about my mobo.   how do i turn the voltage for NB up so it will help with OCing cpu


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> ROFL! omg thats a good one!!



Cool you got your 1tb working


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> i have one more question about my mobo.   how do i turn the voltage for NB up so it will help with OCing cpu



Look at my super test and youll understand 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117034


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Look at my super test and youll understand
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117034



i have intel and sorry it didnt really help


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

It wont help but you have to go in the bios to see what i meant <


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

ive looked it my bios for anything that would have to deal with the NB couldnt find jack


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

do it look like this



http://www.xfxforce.com/en-gb/products/motherboards/7series/750i.aspx


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> do it look like this
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xfxforce.com/en-gb/products/motherboards/7series/750i.aspx



yes sir


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

is there jumper on your board for overclocking


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> is there jumper on your board for overclocking



yes sir already have it jumped so i could oc my cpu


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

look at this pdf

http://www.xfxforce.com/ecms.ashx/9...elatedMotherboardModels10/XFX_nForce_750i.pdf


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

is there a bio out for this board


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> is there a bio out for this board



what you mean?


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> what you mean?



sorry my bad       up date bio


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

ive never updated a bios so i dont know how to do that.. sorry that i dont know much of this prolly wanna strangle me lol


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

it ok......skip bio update    look at this link    http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_system_tools_6.05.html


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

what os you running win 32 bit or 64 bit


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

that tool is your you...


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

im running vista 64bit  bios is uptodate


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

download this http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_system_tools_6.05.html


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

ok doing that now


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

ok its all installed


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

i got amd board.... i won't be much help  ..... so let it auto tune your you


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

my you?


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> my you?



my is crossfire board


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

oh ok


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

here the user Guide  http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windo...el_and_System_Monitor_with_ESA_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> here the user Guide  http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windo...el_and_System_Monitor_with_ESA_User_Guide.pdf



thanks so much for your help  never thought to look at nvidia for something like that haha


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 9, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> thanks so much for your help  never thought to look at nvidia for something like that haha


----------

